# 2012 Alaumacraft 14x42 duck boat



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Alumacraft 14x42 with 3 year old 23hp backwater SS mud motor. Has widow maker installed rear pods, LED light bar, LED interior lighting with marine water proof switches. Brand new fabricated blind from the frame up covered with palm mats and rafia grass. Front bow storage compartment. Come with fuel cell and electric fuel pump wired in. Boat is turn key ready to hunt and runs great and zero leaks. Has been an awesome light boat that runs great in shallow water. Boat trailer has brand new last year beefed up axle with Dexter oil bath hubs (no need to ever re-pack wheel bearings again). Please text me at 891-920-4087 with any questions. Asking $7,500.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

SOLD


----------

